# New to LA and need help...



## Basalt33 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just moved from Aspen area to LA (in the Westwood area). So far pretty disappointed in the drivers in LA- I feel a bit like I'm in Frogger with all the bad drivers and lack of shoulders... need a LBS to call home while I'm here. Any recommendations on decent rides and shops? I drove the PCH and thought the shoulders were a bit narrow in spots with drivers really hauling the mail  Anywhere else less you might recommend where I stand a better chance of getting home in one piece? THX!!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Helens cycles in santa monica. They are big and very friendly. Do not ride pch unless you want to die. I dont care if some people do it all the time. In some parts its not safe.

You can ride san vincente to the ocean and take the bike route by the sand to venice or beyond, or go the other way to gladstones for a nice ride.

also you can take the sepulvda to mulhulland and mulhulland to studio city and back.

or go up nichols canyon to mulhlnd drive go west past laurel canyon, pass, beverly glen hit sepulveda to brentwood, to the ocean.

Also check the le grange website. There are also many routes in malibu, but i suggest you drive there and not ride pch.

Also do not ride sepulveda on weekdays or late afternoons. 

Helens cycles also has scheduled group rides. Have fun and welcome to LA, wher people really hate cyclists.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Pch*

can be ridden, but only north of Pepperdine(Las Virgennes). you can park at Bluff Park where the parking is free, and then ride north to Big Rock(25mi.)
Otherwise, park at Zuma($10) and ride to the Las Posas over-crossing(also 25mi)

south of Las Virgennes is scary.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

cwg_at_opc said:


> can be ridden, but only north of Pepperdine(Las Virgennes). you can park at Bluff Park where the parking is free, and then ride north to Big Rock(25mi.)
> Otherwise, park at Zuma($10) and ride to the Las Posas over-crossing(also 25mi)
> 
> *south of Las Virgennes is scary*.


I agree, mostly. I've ridden several times from San Vicente up and although there are a couple of tight spots, it's not nearly as bad as heading south through the same area. The key when heading south seems to be to just take the lane when you need to. During busy traffic periods, the cars are not going that fast through there anyway.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Basalt33 said:


> Just moved from Aspen area to LA (in the Westwood area).


my dad used to have a house in Basalt. If you're coming from that to Westwood, well, thats about as culture-shocky as you can get.  

I'd avoid riding on Wilshire in Westwood for starters, especially east towards Beverly Hills. Try and get out to explore the Santa Monica mountains where you're a little (lot) more remote. Mulholland, Latigo, Old Topanga, etc.

And if you mtn bike there are lots of good trails nearby too.

Helen's is ok but coming from Basalt, its also big & bustling, just like this city. They have a smaller shop in Westwood that may work out for you.

Its time to get a little more assertive with your road riding. Take a lane when you need to, and don't take any sh*t. You may get honked at but you'll get home in one piece. :thumbsup: 

Welcome!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

ghostryder said:


> Do not ride pch unless you want to die.


That's a little dramatic, no? 

I can think of a lot worse roads around here than PCH.

1) It's not that bad. Like others have said, just a few tight spots before Topanga. After that, and mostly before that, plenty of shoulder space.

2) Living out here and avoiding PCH ... that's just sad. It's a gateway to Malibu and the Santa Monica Mtns. You're missing out on a lot of good riding.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bicyclists have been using Pacific Coast Highway for decades. If you keep your wits about you, chances are you'll be fine. I've been doing it since the Seventies (though I do know/knew a bicyclist who died on it).

Sunset Blvd, however,_ is_ suicidal. And Wilshire Blvd. is a difficult, crowded, angry passage, as well.

Overall, though, I'd much rather be negotiating the streets of L.A. by bicycle than either San Francisco or New York. And remember, just in case, in the City of Los Angeles it is legal to ride a bicycle on the sidewalk.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Westwood is my old territory. Go east on Santa Monica (towards Bev Hills) and make your way towards Benedict Canyon. Great lil climb to Mulholland.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Sunset Blvd, however,_ is_ suicidal. And Wilshire Blvd. is a difficult, crowded, angry passage, as well.


+1

Sunset is the one street in L.A. I absolutely avoid.

Mostly.

I used to commute to a client all the time from Brentwood to Wilshire/Beverly Glen, via Wilshire, straight through WW Village. Probably the crappiest 3 miles in the city, in terms of driver hostility. Though If you're starting at WW Village it's not too bad, because the worst two parts are the 405 ramps and the stretch between Veteran and Glendon.

If you want to go east of Beverly Glen, Wilshire gets real hairy again. I'd probably take BG to Santa Monica and head east from there.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

OMG, you just went from cycling heaven to cycling hell. 

Do yourself a favor and drive up to Pasadena and talk to the shops about rides in that area. 
Pasadena will remind you a little more about home and even some mountain climbs.

http://velopasadena.com/
http://incycle.com/articles/locations-pg90.htm
and an article about how you can ride 2 abreast in Pasadena...cycling friendly city.
http://laist.com/2007/08/14/pasadena_abando.php


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Listen to the doctor and LemonLime. They only tried to kill me once so far. Seriously, Doc knows great routes and so does LemonLime. East of Westwood then go with Hollywood for ride advice in that part of town.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

DrRoebuck said:


> That's a little dramatic, no?
> 
> I can think of a lot worse roads around here than PCH.
> 
> ...



Okay, I guess you are right, but if y iu plan on riding, just extra careful in some parts, like everyone says. 

I don't have the balls myself for pch.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

LBS in West LA

I love Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica, roughly Santa Monica Blvd & 22nd. Most folks tend to have a love/hate with them, though.

Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica is great. About a month ago, I broke a cleat on a late afternoon ride; they gave me the new cleats, lent me the tools, and let me come back the next day to pay. I think it helped that I had a couple Helen's bottles in my cages.

There's a Helen's in Westwood, too, but they're rather small, and I've personally had a couple not so great experiences there. But that's just me; most people love them.

There's a Performance Bikes in Santa Monica.

There's I-Martin Imports on Beverly Boulevard, east of the Beverly Center. Big shop, good guys.

As far as local rides, there are plenty & quite safe. 

You might check out the La Grange cycling club -- they're a pretty competitive bunch, but have rides of varying toughness, along with maps of their rides on their website.

There's a Yahoo Group called Beverly Hills Spokesmen; they do some pretty good rides on the weekends. 

There's also a group called the LA Wheelmen; they've been around forever and have great rides.

In the spring, there's the Rose Bowl ride that lasts until the fall time change; this week may be the last this year till next March. 

You can google all these groups & shops.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

I have to give a shout out to Bike Improve. Nir has been my mentor and gives great honest advice. Great small bike shop just off Santa Monica Blvd.

I ride PCH about three times a week from Channel up to wherever I turn off. At least once a week I do Chauttauqua (spellcheck?) to Sunset then to PCH. Sunset is risky, no doubt but I seem to be riding out of sync with rush hour drivers. Mandeville canyon is good also. Santa Monica mountains though are beautiful. BTW, I see alot of people riding PCH.

8am on Sat/Sun at Ocean and San Vicente, seems to be a good place to meet up for group rides.


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hooben said:


> OMG, you just went from cycling heaven to cycling hell.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and drive up to Pasadena and talk to the shops about rides in that area.
> Pasadena will remind you a little more about home and even some mountain climbs.



Yep, Pasadena/Sierra Madre is relatively cyclist friendly, and features some killer group rides as well. It's worth the 20 min drive (depending on what part of LA you're coming from).


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

Riding in LA is hard work and stressful. The fixie movement has made bikes more visible but be careful out there.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

+2 for I. Martin, My closest bike shop, good people! You can take most of the above mentioned roads on early Sunday morning, Traffic is the lightest. 
I try to stay off the busy streets and go up Sepulveda Blvd north over to the valley, then loop back over Topanga Canyon. to PCH. echh but its not too bad from Topanga back to Santa Monica. I usually jump onto the bike path around Chattaqua. no cars there!

Ever thought of mountain biking? no cars out there!!! I do both mt. and road. I love both.


----------

